# 14 in vs 20 in radius opinions



## ncfiala (May 30, 2013)

Well I think I've decided on the specs for my next Carvin, except for the radius. I was going to go 20 in this time but now I'm having second thoughts. I've never played a guitar with that flat of a radius. If you have, what are your opinions? Thanks


----------



## ihunda (May 30, 2013)

I have mixed filling about flat radiuses (20), great for shredding, tapping, etc... but I find it very hard to play hendrixy stuff with the thumb grip and all.

It's not going to help but my compound 10-14 Shur solved it for me.
Now I won't go past 14 for an all around guitar.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 30, 2013)

Have you ever played a MIJ Ibanez 7? At ~17" they'll feel incredibly similar to the 20" that Carvin offers. I'm not saying they'll be identical, but if the radius on the Ibanez guitars isn't giving you an issue the 20" will more than likely not be a problem.


----------



## skisgaar (May 30, 2013)

Flat fretboards = sex. Try it, I promise you won't be disappointed.


----------



## ncfiala (May 30, 2013)

Thanks dudes. I think I'm gonna go 20.


----------



## sonicwarrior (May 31, 2013)

I have two Basslab guitars with no radius at all (100% flat) and they are my favorites regarding ergonomics and playability. But then: I don't play Hendrix and don't even hear much of his stuff and I use the thumb only as a counter weight for bendings else I play in a classical position. Easier to play chords especially bar chords, easier to bend and easier to tap.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (May 31, 2013)

I played an EBMM JP7 BFR which I think has a 20" radius and it was a whole lot of hand sex  great for technical stuff and really smooth feeling


----------



## ncfiala (Jun 1, 2013)

I went with 20. Just ordered this.

DC700 - Seven String Guitar 
Right Handed
$ 20.00 - SS - String Saver Saddles for Fixed Bridge
$ 50.00 - YM - Vintage Yellow Metallic 
$ 0.00 - -CG - Clear Gloss Finish (Standard) 
$ 50.00 - WAL - Maple Neck & Walnut Body 
$ 90.00 - 5MM - 5-Piece All-Maple Neck 
$ 60.00 - PSN - Painted Satin Finish Back Of Neck (Matches Body Color)
$ 0.00 - -PH - Headstock To Match Body Finish (Standard)
$ 0.00 - -7PH - 7-String Pointed Headstock 4+3 (Standard)
$ 0.00 - -EF - Ebony Fingerboard (Standard) 
$ 0.00 - NIN - No Top Inlays - Side Dots Only 
$ 40.00 - STJF - Stainless Jumbo Frets .055" H .110" W
$ 40.00 - R20 - 20in Fretboard Radius (N/A w/ Floyd Rose)
$ 30.00 - BC - Black Hardware 
$ 0.00 - -A70B - A70B Bridge Pickup (Standard, Black Only)
$ 0.00 - -A70N - A70N Neck Pickup (Standard, Black Only)
$ 0.00 - -400 - Black Pickups (Standard) 
$ 0.00 - BL - Black Logo 
$ 0.00 - -1056 - Elixir Light Gauge .010 - .0 56 (Standard)
$ 69.00 - HC10 - Black Tolex Hardshell Guitar Case


----------



## Alcmiller (Jun 1, 2013)

Enjoy!


----------



## Tyler (Jun 1, 2013)

How do you have that option? I thought you had to contact them for the custom request of the 20inch radius


----------



## OvO Owlquaeda OvO (Jun 1, 2013)

nellings6 said:


> How do you have that option? I thought you had to contact them for the custom request of the 20inch radius



It's on the website when choosing other options for a custom instrument. Personally I find that doing bending/bluesy stuff on a flatter fretboard is easier than shredding on a rounder style fretboard.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 1, 2013)

nellings6 said:


> How do you have that option? I thought you had to contact them for the custom request of the 20inch radius



It's standard offer on all their 7-strings nowadays. I think they updated their fretboard radius options with the launch of the DC700. I know that when I ordered my DC727 (back in February 2010, so the only 7-strings they had were the DC727 and DC747) the only option they offered was a 14" radius.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jun 2, 2013)

Looks like they need more updating lol.

Carvin.com - Guitars, Amplifiers & Pro Audio: Fingerboard Radii Guide


----------



## Loganator259 (Jun 2, 2013)

Congrats dude, you'll love it.
Mine has I ordered mine with a 20 inch radius, so worth the 40 bucks!


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 2, 2013)

TRENCHLORD said:


> Looks like they need more updating lol.
> 
> Carvin.com - Guitars, Amplifiers & Pro Audio: Fingerboard Radii Guide



Hah, funny since they mention one of their latest additions to their arsenal, the DC800. I'm pretty sure that when they announced the DC800 the 14" and 20" radii were already standard on all their ERG's. I could be wrong about that, though... my memory fails me some times.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 3, 2013)

Alberto7 said:


> It's standard offer on all their 7-strings nowadays. I think they updated their fretboard radius options with the launch of the DC700. I know that when I ordered my DC727 (back in February 2010, so the only 7-strings they had were the DC727 and DC747) the only option they offered was a 14" radius.



Makes sense! Im hoping they do the same for 6 strings as Im looking at investing into a DC600 in the next few months. Regardless though! You will definitely love the feel of the 20 if you try it out OP.


----------

